# Skittlebrau



## walzo (17/6/15)

So I've been looking around for a while for a recipe for this but no one seems to have anything direct I can follow.

I'm only young in brewing years so it'll be a brew from a coopers can.

I'm thinking a simple Lager base, something light in flavour, no heavy hops. Very basic. BE1 as fermentables.

Then boiled skittles (Single colour/flavour, not all of them) added after primary fermentation. Perhaps for a bit of lagering or just straight into the keg during carbonation.

Thoughts on -
* amount of skittles to use
* final taste
* anything else.

Cheers


----------



## Topher (17/6/15)

From Simpsons yeah? 

"I'm sorry Mr Homer but such a product does not exist"


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (17/6/15)

Topher said:


> "I'm sorry Mr Homer but such a product does not exist"


----------



## Topher (17/6/15)

This is the first result when you google skittlebrau....quite funny.

http://www.cracked.com/blog/the-flaming-moe-5-other-fictional-cocktails-tested/


----------



## walzo (17/6/15)

Yes and yes. From Simpsons fame. Hopefully as tasty as it's made to sound in the post linked above.


----------



## walzo (17/6/15)

I'm assuming adding them during the primary would mean most of the sugar ferments off along with most of the flavour. I don't really have enough time to do multiple batches as it's needed very soon.


----------



## slcmorro (17/6/15)

I wouldn't bother. Most if not all the flavour you're likely to get from Skittles would be completely overtaken by esters and phenols.

Just split a 1L bottle of vodka into 5 x 200 ml flasks/bottles and do single colour skittle vodka. Much cooler.


----------



## walzo (17/6/15)

There is that option, and I would but it's for a home brew competition at work. 

I'm not expecting anything spectacular, more to get beer with a hint of skittles.

I've never read any posts/blogs/messages where anyone has ever returned with the results. I can only imagine it was bad...or...so good it opened a portal to Valhalla and they've been too busy partying ever since.


----------



## Topher (18/6/15)

Maybe make a tincture in vodka like above. Add it at bottling or kegging after tasting it. You coild split the batch....one lot with yellow skittles and one lot with red etc.


----------



## walzo (18/6/15)

Tincture? Could be a plan.


----------



## panspermian (18/6/15)

How about doing the skittle vodka thing but then pouring that into a finished beer so there is no interaction between skittles and beer yeast.
The vodka might not be great either. Best to check that first. The alcohol might break down preservatives which may ruin flavour. Who knows what might happen.


----------



## panspermian (18/6/15)

I just googled tincture. 
Do that.....


----------



## walzo (18/6/15)

Yep, just did the same, sounds like a goer. Don't want too much alcoholic content though. I'll see how it goes.


----------



## TheWiggman (18/6/15)

The drama you have is the flavour from Skittles would be mostly sugar. One you add that to a home brewed beer with yeast in it, fermentation will occur and the sugar will be eaten away. I can't see that making a tincture will change the chemistry of the sugar so you're snookered unless you filter the yeast. Which if you're a new brewer, is not something you'd be set up to do.


----------



## panspermian (18/6/15)

Find a particular flavour you like, like lemon, then make a lemon infused concoction. (Maybe boil down lemon juice and rinds?) Google it how to do this properly.
Or stick lemon pieces into a vodka bottle.
This way, you'll use something that tastes like skittles but isn't really. Don't tell anyone what you did though, let them think you really did make a skittles beer.


----------



## walzo (18/6/15)

I did win a beer filter in the last competition (I'll be up front, there was a 1st, 2nd and 3rd prize and only 3 entrants). If I filtered the beer before adding the mix would that alleviate the problem of any yeast fermenting the sugar of the skittles?

Picking a flavour and faking it may be easier too I guess.

Maybe even make the tincture and add it as a shot to each beer, or half shot, like those alco-pop drinks you used to be able to buy that had the test tube with them.


----------



## Dan Pratt (18/6/15)

What's the place of work has a homebrew competition?


----------



## dent (18/6/15)

Skittles have a fair bit of fruity acidity, yeah? I reckon about a kilo of them wouldn't go astray in a wit beer, or something similar where the sourness can be harmonious with the flavour. I don't think a lager or stout would be good. Even better if you pick out just one colour, make it red or green.


----------



## walzo (19/6/15)

The competition is for our social club. 

So a german style you think?

Red was going to be my colour of choice I think.


----------



## TheWiggman (19/6/15)

walzo said:


> I did win a beer filter in the last competition (I'll be up front, there was a 1st, 2nd and 3rd prize and only 3 entrants). If I filtered the beer before adding the mix would that alleviate the problem of any yeast fermenting the sugar of the skittles?


Yes it would. Be wary if you do filter the yeast, you won't be able to bottle prime.


----------



## walzo (19/6/15)

Hmm, this could work then, I'll be kegging it so no secondary required.


----------

